# 3 doorbells



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd just up the Va of the transformer.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I'd just up the Va of the transformer.


You think a 40va will work?...Im trying to find one online but all i see is 24v secondary @ 40va...Im pretty sure the chimes are 16volt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> You think a 40va will work?...Im trying to find one online but all i see is 24v secondary @ 40va...Im pretty sure the chimes are 16volt


No way for me know know if 40Va will work or not.

Another option is to incorporate an ice cube relay with a 16v coil and a second transformer.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

480sparky said:


> No way for me know know if 40Va will work or not.
> 
> Another option is to incorporate an ice cube relay with a 16v coil and a second transformer.


Thats a new one...


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I wouldnt even know where to begin with that setup.


----------



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

*What are the ohm readings of the door bell solinoids?*

I am not a electrican, but a datacom tech. Regargless, I did pass a very intense avionics program long ago.

If you put three bells in paralell, the total resistance will be less then the smallest resistant in the parellel circuit.

Do you know what the guage wiring is used for the bells? 

Try and do a calculation of the resistances

1
________ Get back to us with the answer with the ohm 
1 1 1 Remember, the voltage drops in each leg, but not 
__+__+__ Current in a parallel leg. 
R1 R2 R3


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

lortech said:


> I am not a electrican, but a datacom tech. Regargless, I did pass a very intense avionics program long ago.
> 
> If you put three bells in paralell, the total resistance will be less then the smallest resistant in the parellel circuit.
> 
> ...


? complicating it too much

I don't see the 40va being a problem but when in doubt go with the 50 lol


----------



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

*yes mabey *

I never heard of a three door bell system but maybe its a huge house? Quick hurry, run to the door. sprint the 100 yards  

I wonder if a intercom would be more appropriate?


----------



## Whatevva (May 18, 2011)

Something odd here...since only one button gets pushed at a time, why would it matter if you had 2, 3, or 50? How are you wiring in the 3rd button?


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Whatevva said:


> Something odd here...since only one button gets pushed at a time, why would it matter if you had 2, 3, or 50? How are you wiring in the 3rd button?


He has multiple chimes.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have upped the trans to a 24 volt with no real bad results. normal chimes though, no musical or electronic ones. I bet a 30va 24 volt might be a cheap way to solve your problem.
Until some little **** holds the button in for a couple minutes. haha


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> I have upped the trans to a 24 volt with no real bad results. normal chimes though, no musical or electronic ones. I bet a 30va 24 volt might be a cheap way to solve your problem.
> Until some little **** holds the button in for a couple minutes. haha


I called nutone and the "tech" told me to parallel 2 30va transformers. I dont know if thats a good idea from what ive read on here... I may try that 24v one...they are just standard solenoid style chimes..


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I called nutone and the "tech" told me to parallel 2 30va transformers. I dont know if thats a good idea from what ive read on here... I may try that 24v one...they are just standard solenoid style chimes..


If you bought chime kits I would try paralleling both of the kit transformers rather than buying another one.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have never had an issue with 3 chimes on a 30 watt trany. What kind of chimes are you using. I use a nutone LB-14 recessed chime


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I have never had an issue with 3 chimes on a 30 watt trany. What kind of chimes are you using. I use a nutone LB-14 recessed chime


Some off brand the supply house has. I need to check on that.


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

If it is a class 2 circuit it would be a violation to parallel it. I assume 3 chimes that must ring together and not 1 chime with 3 tones for different doors?
Get a larger transformer if it is 3 chimes to ring together. 24 volts for really long runs will partly deal with VD if the chimes are 16 volts.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

This old thread came up in a google search and I was like "hey that's MY forum!"

I have a friend who is a doorbell collector. He gave me a couple of collectible doorbells to install in my house. One has a light, one has a clock, so each one would normally use a 16V Transformer just for itself. My existing doorbell is standard and my existing transformer is 10v.

I want to run all 3 off the same button. My understanding is for doorbells when you need to increase the capacity you up the volts, not the amps. I've also heard you can parallel transformers or even series them. None of that computes. 

Anyone understand doorbell math?


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I dont think it's any different than any other electrical device. The transformers are rated in VA. More doorbells=more VA. In parallel you need to increase the current. In series you need to increase the voltage. I have put multiple doorbells in a house and always wired them in parallel. I dont know why you would wire them in series. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I agree... the higher the va the better ability it will have to push the doorbell mechanism.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Ok. So. For two 16v doorbells and one 10v doorbells do I simply need a 42v tranny? That seems like that would be WAY too much voltage for the lights and clock when the dongers arent engaged.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

I would not go that way.
I would install a 4 pole relay operated by the button and feed the proper voltage to each bell.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

dspiffy said:


> Ok. So. For two 16v doorbells and one 10v doorbells do I simply need a 42v tranny? That seems like that would be WAY too much voltage for the lights and clock when the dongers arent engaged.


No you cannot do that unless you want to burn up the chimes.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

dspiffy said:


> Ok. So. For two 16v doorbells and one 10v doorbells do I simply need a 42v tranny? That seems like that would be WAY too much voltage for the lights and clock when the dongers arent engaged.


Are you sure you are reading the 16v and 10v correctly? Are they actually 16VA and 10 VA? I've never heard of a 10V doorbell. From what I can recall the transformers are often 16V and 10VA

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

You would actually have to do math and figure out what the voltage drop would be across your wire from the transformer, to the button, to the chime and then how much current the bell needs to ring. I mean if you had 3000ft of bell wire I guess you might need a 42v transformer to ring the bell.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Forge Boyz said:


> Are you sure you are reading the 16v and 10v correctly? Are they actually 16VA and 10 VA? I've never heard of a 10V doorbell. From what I can recall the transformers are often 16V and 10VA
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Some of the old buzzers were 10v


----------



## Wiredindallas (Aug 9, 2018)

VA is basically amperage based on voltage and watts. A 16volt transformer is selected on VA rating meaning the amount of watts at a specific voltage.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Wiredindallas said:


> VA is basically amperage based on voltage and watts. A 16volt transformer is selected on VA rating meaning the amount of watts at a specific voltage.



I think you meant VA is basically wattage-- Watts = Volts x Amps


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Anyone have a solution besides relays? I have considered that but am hoping there's a more elegant solution.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Wiring them in series with a 48V voltage power supply would theoretically work if they all draw the same - the voltage drop across each device would be 16V. But I'd never do it that way. 

I am assuming you've verified the voltage of the devices he gave you. Check the current each draws on it's own. (For accurate results on little things like this use the leads on the meter rather than the clamp.) Get a 16V transformer that's rated for the combined load and you're all set, wire the devices in parallel. If it's more than standard doorbell transformers you can find will supply (which I'd be surprised if that was the case) then get a good class 2 power supply / transformer with adjustable voltage.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

dspiffy said:


> Ok. So. For two 16v doorbells and one 10v doorbells do I simply need a 42v tranny? That seems like that would be WAY too much voltage for the lights and clock when the dongers arent engaged.


No, that's not how you'd figure the voltage drop.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

dspiffy said:


> Anyone have a solution besides relays? I have considered that but am hoping there's a more elegant solution.


I am not sure how a relay would work. If you want to run a 10V device of a 16V power supply (and I wouldn't) you could put a resistor in series with the 10V device, and put the resistor+device in parallel with the 16V devices.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

splatz said:


> Wiring them in series with a 48V voltage power supply would theoretically work if they all draw the same - the voltage drop across each device would be 16V. But I'd never do it that way.
> 
> I am assuming you've verified the voltage of the devices he gave you. Check the current each draws on it's own. (For accurate results on little things like this use the leads on the meter rather than the clamp.) Get a 16V transformer that's rated for the combined load and you're all set, wire the devices in parallel. If it's more than standard doorbell transformers you can find will supply (which I'd be surprised if that was the case) then get a good class 2 power supply / transformer with adjustable voltage.


Best idea yet.


----------

